# Anne Rice Leaves Christianity



## departuresong (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, so she's still kind of a bitch about fanfiction, but you can't deny she just got a whole lot cooler.

http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...iner~y2010m7d29-Anne-Rice-leaves-Christianity


----------



## Zuu (Jul 29, 2010)

she was Christian? haha what?


----------



## Loffyglu (Jul 29, 2010)

*claps* Ahaha, good for her~! I actually sort of admire that she still follows her belief in Jesus but doesn't cling to the moral aspects of Christianity.

...On that note, I've been meaning to read Interview with the Vampire lately. I heard it was good.. XD


----------



## departuresong (Jul 29, 2010)

Dezzuu said:


> she was Christian? haha what?


She was _ridiculously_ Christian.


----------



## Zuu (Jul 29, 2010)

all I know about her is the Vampire Chronicles. that's hilarious.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 2, 2010)

...didn't she specifically turn her back on the vampire stuff to _go_ all ultra-Christian a while ago? Make up your mind, woman.


----------



## Saith (Aug 5, 2010)

I was gonna ask why it would make her cooler, but then I saw that it was because she hated prejudice. So, yeah, cool.

Also, looking at the pic, I kinda wish I hadn't read the erotica that so totally wasn't her's at all.

Okay, I read Yahtsee's review, but still~


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 6, 2010)

If she still believes in Christ and follows his teachings, she's a Christian. Christianity isn't a single organised religion.


----------



## Saith (Aug 6, 2010)

You know, I clicked on that link when you posted it, and I only just escaped. I hope you're happy. Geez, that shit should have a warning label, man!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm an agent of the mental event horizon that is TVTropes.


----------

